# Local ibew 1186 pay scale questions?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I make 3 dollars less then an electrician, and i do a quarter of the work. 

I dont dig ditches, I work once all the walls and ceilings are up, and its great

Electricians will give me ****, but with the coming age of everyone wanting everything now, and faster, and having to be connected to the internet 24/7, doing low voltage is becoming more needed. 

Plus with the recent activities in the media, security and cctv is booming like no other!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

pancake808 said:


> I am currently a non union electrician apprentice and have seen an opening for a telecom/catv positon hiring for the local union.
> How are their pay scale compared to electricians? I love what i do but my boss/ company i hate. i.e working and not getting paid,no benefits beside medicial which is required by state law. Treats everyone like ****! I have only about a 6mo of experience and start ABC school this aug. "I feel this would be a step down from electrical"no offence to tele guys.


 
The Local's site shows they only have inside/outside wireman programs. If they have something new for the "VDV" program 1st year would be around $16/17 per hour.


----------



## pancake808 (Dec 29, 2012)

https://sites.google.com/site/hetfapprenticeprogram/home/telecom-catv-apprenticeship-program-1

here is the web site. what is the jman scale for telecom guys.???


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

If I had to choose (again) between resi, sound com, or inside I would say #1 inside, #2 sound com, and #3 resi. As for the locals around here inside gets 50% more than sound and comm, the resi classification 'would' in theory get a little bit more than sound and comm but in practice there is practically no resi work.


----------

